# Northwestern champs cubing USA happening?



## Trotters (Oct 31, 2022)

All other regional cubing USA have already happend meanwhile this one hasn’t been announced? Anyone know what’s going on


----------



## Tabe (Oct 31, 2022)

Trotters said:


> All other regional cubing USA have already happend meanwhile this one hasn’t been announced? Anyone know what’s going on


There will be a Washington Championship in April. Haven't really been any discussions of a Northwest.


----------

